# "Balls-eye"



## BriGuy (Jul 12, 2015)

This is from my first attempt at freezing water.  I used two Speedlights with a Tamron 180mm macro lens on a Nikon D7100 body.  Any C&C are greatly appreciated.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 12, 2015)

Ohh! Water- one of my favorite subjects!!

It looks like you succeed at freezing the water quite well! 

The picture looks a little busy in general though. There are too many colors and patterns that don't seem to flow well together in my humble opinion.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks good to me too!

Maybe take saturation down just a little?


----------

